# Driver Power StateFailure, can't hibernate, nor shutdown properly



## archz3 (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm running Windows 8.1 (64 bit) on my Lenovo G500 laptop. It has AMD RadeonHD 8570 (2GB) graphics card, Intel integrated HD graphics, i5 processor, 500 GB SATA Hard disk and 8GB DDR3 RAM.

I am facing frequent Driver Power State Failure since today morning. I have neither updated any driver in the last few weeks neither installed/uninstalled any new software. I don't know why I am getting this error. I have not been able to even shut down my laptop properly. While shutting down, it suddenly closes. I know that because prior to shutting down my laptop I move some shortcuts on my desktop to another place. When I start my laptop again, they are at their initial positions.


I am not able to hibernate also. I ran the power troubleshooter and it found no problems. While hibernating, the laptop either gives a BSOD of Driver Power State Failure or suddenly closes down. After many failed attempts to restart in safe mode, I was finally able to do so and ran the command


sfc /scannow


It found errors but couldn't fix them. Here is the log

View attachment logs file.rar



I then installed windows 8.1 again (update method, keep files and apps intact) by going to My computer and then choosing the windows installation from bootable USB drive. My cd rom driver is damaged therefore I've been using bootable USB via Rufus to install windows. I have been using this method for many years and all installation goes fine. 


However, while getting restarted as a part of the installation of windows, I got twice the BSOD of Driver Power State Failure. After completion of installation, I tested my hibernation status and unfortunately, the problem is still there. What should I do?

Today I have updated my AMD crimson drivers. The trouble is still there. Moreover, my laptop is taking a long time to start. I am attaching the dm logs that I got from the dm log collector tool.


View attachment ARCH-MZ-Sun_25_09_2016_152951_83.zip


Here are bsod dump logs that I got from Blue screen view software. In one file ntoskrnl.exe+151236 I got as the main culprit. In another one it was ntoskrnl.exe+14e2a0. 

View attachment bsod one.txt


View attachment bsod another one.txt


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

I concur with the reply posted in your other thread, Driver Power StateFailure, can't hibernate



> Troubleshooting a counterfeit installation is useless as it is not known what has been modified to your system.
> A counterfeit installation contains heavily modified code which causes the system to behave in unexpected ways.
> For this reason, analyzing counterfeit systems is unreliable and analysts won't try it.


This thread will now be closed. If/when you install a genuine copy of Windows and want the thread reopened, please pm myself or another staff member.


----------

